# Hardwarevorschläge gesucht - Gaming PC



## Furlicker (15. Februar 2014)

*Hardwarevorschläge gesucht - Gaming PC*

Tag zusammen 

Habe vor im Laufe dieses Jahres meinen PC aufzurüsten, blicke aber bei dem ganzen Hardwarechaos nicht mehr durch. Vor Allem bei CPUs kann ich nicht sehr gut beurteilen was brauchbar/besser ist. Und wenn ich ein paar Euro ohne signifikanten Verlust sparen kann, wäre es umso genialer.

Im Vorraus:
Benötige meinen PC zu 99% zum Gaming. Unter Anderem die aktuellsten Titel.

Mein aktuelles System:
Asus m5a78l-m
AMD FX 6100
8GB Ram
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB
Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt Netzteil 
Aerocool GT Black Edition Midi Tower

Nun brauche ich vielerlei Rat  Und bitte nicht flamen, wenn meine Preisvorstellungen irgendwie daneben liegen.  Ich bin da genauso ratlos was die Preise angeht.. bzw gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

-Was lohnt sich zu allererst aufzurüsten? Also was ist die größte Leistungsbremse? Ich z.B. dachte evtl die CPU .. Da sich 6 Kerne eher als Nachteil beim Zocken entpuppt haben.. grade bei Spielen die so viele Kerne nicht unterstützen.

-Allgemein welche CPU ist empfehlenswert? Sie sollte defintiv im Normalsterblichen Bereich liegen.. und dabei möglichst spürbaren Unterschied ausmachen, weil sonst lohnt es sich natürlich nicht  Ich denke so bis zu max 200-300 Euro wenn möglich.. und entsprechend welches Mainboard?

-Welche Grafikkarte würde sich anbieten? Hier gilt dasselbe wie bei der CPU.

-Mein Netzteil wollte ich möglichst nicht so bald austauschen, es ist quasi brandneu. Hoffe das ist nicht notwendig 

Und just for fun wäre ich froh über ein paar schicke Gehäuse-Vorschläge. Am Besten mit guten Kühlmöglichkeiten. 

Und jede weitere Anregung ist natürlich auch willkommen! 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## svd (15. Februar 2014)

So schlecht ist der Prozessor gar nicht. Und du hast noch immer die Möglichkeit, ihn zu übertakten.

Falls du 200-300€ über hast, würde sich anbieten, erstmal die Grafikkarte zu wechseln. Eine "R9 280X" oder "GTX 770" wären nicht verkehrt und brächten jetzt am meisten Leistung für's Geld.

Um sinnvoll CPU Power zu erhöhen, wäre ein Wechsel auf Intel ratsam. 200€ reichen im Prinzip völlig aus (Core i5-4430 und günstiges B85 Board), mehr als 250€ (Core i5-4570 und ordentliches H87 Board) kann, muss aber nicht sein.
Allerdings bringt selbst ein Core-i5 mit der HD7850 nicht so viel, als dass ein alleiniger CPU Wechsel sich lohnte.


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2014)

also in Anbetracht dessen das der die Aktuellsten Spiele freilich und dazu auch noch in guter Auflösung mit Akzeptabler FPS Zahl kann würde ich ja sagen das Aufrüsten rausgeworfenes Geld ist und wenn man UNBEDINGT Geld los werden will, das auch in eine PS4 oder einen Großen 27" Monitor investieren


----------



## svd (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, FullHD @bissi mehr als 30fps und 720p in "schön" schafft der PC natürlich spielend. Und die PS4 kriegst ja nirgendwo (zum Normalpreis).

Na, dann würde ich lieber den 27 Zöller nehmen und die Handvoll eklusiver PS4 Titel erstmal in Let's Plays ansehen. Das reicht derzeit völlig.


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, FullHD @bissi mehr als 30fps und 720p in "schön" schafft der PC natürlich spielend. Und die PS4 kriegst ja nirgendwo (zum Normalpreis).
> 
> Na, dann würde ich lieber den 27 Zöller nehmen und die Handvoll eklusiver PS4 Titel erstmal in Let's Plays ansehen. Das reicht derzeit völlig.


 
ja gut, wobei immer eine PS4 den Konsolen Vorteil hat, das man die PS4 Spiele die in 8 Jahren kommen noch zocken kann, gut, das wird dann nur Just Dance 354 sein
Oder man macht etwas ganz exotisches und _spart _sich das Geld auf für dann, wenn man wirklich aufrüstet _muss_


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2014)

Falls "Uncharted 4" besser als "Uncharted 2" und mit einer PS4 Rev. 2 gebündelt wird, könnte ich evtl. schwach werden. 
So davor gehen mir die neuen Konsolen komischerweise am A vorbei, dachte eigentlich, sie würden mich mehr interessieren.

Aber nochmal BTT, ja, eigentlich ist der PC eine ordentliche kleine Maschine auf NG Konsolenniveau und "im Laufe des Jahres" ist schon recht vage. Da ist es oft gescheiter, mit Empfehlungen zu warten, bis es so weit ist.

Aber, falls jetzt aufgerüstet werden soll, zuerst Grafikkarte, dann erst CPU/Mobo.


----------



## Furlicker (16. Februar 2014)

Wobei ich das ja selber entscheiden muss, ob es mir das wert ist  Und das werde ich dann tun, wenn ich mir die Vorschläge ansehe... entsprechende Benchmarks und Tests und dann gucke ob der Leistungszuwachs mir eine Aufrüstung wert ist.


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2014)

wobei ich so festgemacht habe, das mich eine PS4 dann eine Option ist, wenn es 5 Spiele gibt die mich interessieren
Aber ja, so was blind in die Zukunft kaufen ist dämlich

Hard to see, the Future is


----------



## Furlicker (16. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "im Laufe des Jahres" ist schon recht vage. Da ist es oft gescheiter, mit Empfehlungen zu warten, bis es so weit ist.
> 
> Aber, falls jetzt aufgerüstet werden soll, zuerst Grafikkarte, dann erst CPU/Mobo.



Ja das entscheide ich entsprechend  Da es aber noch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit vorm Sommer sein wird, möchte ich schonmal genug Übersicht haben. Wenn sich dann noch was ändert dann kann ich immer nochmal schauen. 

Das Netzteil dürfte deine Vorschläge entsprechend packen oder? Da die Grakas ja schon mehr Watt brauchen im Vergleich zu meiner HD7850


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2014)

Furlicker schrieb:


> Das Netzteil dürfte deine Vorschläge entsprechend packen oder? Da die Grakas ja schon mehr Watt brauchen im Vergleich zu meiner HD7850


 
das ist ein Trugschluss


----------



## Furlicker (16. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist ein Trugschluss


 
Etwas genauer  Wird knapp, oder auf garkeinen Fall? Bzw.. was müsste ich mindestens als Netzteil besitzen?


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2014)

Nein, das Netzteil ist prima.

Katze meint, dass stärkere Grafikkarten nicht per se mehr Leistung aus dem Netzteil ziehen, als die HD7850.

Im Leerlauf stimmt das auf alle Fälle. Selbst die "GTX 770" und "R9 280X" brauchen auf dem Desktop nur minimal (einstellig) mehr als die eh schon sparsame HD7850. Beim Film gucken sogar weniger.

Und unter Last... nun, da brauchen die schnelleren Karten vlt. ein Drittel mehr Strom. Liefern aber auch mind zwei Drittel mehr an Performance. Das relativiert die vermeintlich hohen Werte wieder.


----------



## Furlicker (16. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nein, das Netzteil ist prima.
> 
> Katze meint, dass stärkere Grafikkarten nicht per se mehr Leistung aus dem Netzteil ziehen, als die HD7850.


 
Ahhh okay..  Ich hab nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung in dem Bereich.. Bin daher einfach von den Wattzahlen bei "Leistungsaufnahme" die bei den Graka-Datenblättern dabeistehen ausgegangen. 

Meinst du, dass meine aktuelle CPU stark genug ist um zusammen mit einer der beiden Graks merklich höhere FPS in aktuellen Spielen zu leisten? Oder würde sich das nur in Kombination mit einer Intel CPU stark bemerkbar machen?


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2014)

Das hängt sehr vom Spiel ab, ob es eher den Prozessor, oder die Grafikkarte fordert.

Ich denke aber schon, dass es helfen kann. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich, wenn überhaupt, die Grafikkarte wechseln.
Und dann mal beobachten, wie sich der PC in Spielen verhält.
Ist die Leistung kaum merklich höher, würde ich mich schlau machen, welche Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten das Mainboard bietet. 
Falls notwendig, einen guten AM3+ Kühler kaufen und den Prozessor in Bereiche um 4GHz treiben.


----------



## Furlicker (16. Februar 2014)

Das Mainboard ist glaube ich darauf nicht ausgelegt :/ Ich meine, dass es auf max 95 Watt beim CPU Sockel unterstützt... wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Gäbe das dann nicht Probleme beim Übertakten der CPU?


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2014)

Das beschränkt nur, welche CPU du in erster Linie verwenden kannst.

Aber komisch, von offizieller Seite her ist das Board sogar für die 140W TDP Monster aus der ersten "Phenom II X4" Serie freigegeben.

Laut Handbuch ist das Ändern diverser Frequenzen auch möglich. Die Basis zum Übertakten ist da, ein besserer Kühler als der Standard AMD wäre aber nötig.

Aber, falls du dich echt für ein Grafikkartenupgrade entscheidest, schau's dir echt mal an, wie sich der FX-6100 schlägt.
Sollten die Bildwiederholraten echt im unspielbaren Bereich liegen, was ich sehr bezweifle, kannst du noch immer Übertakten.


----------



## Furlicker (3. Mai 2014)

So nun ist es innerhalb des nächsten Monats so weit. (Zu der Diskussion mit dem "Warte doch bis dein PC garnichts mehr hinbekommt"... dazu hat sich nun ergeben, dass sich der PC eines Freundes verabschiedet hat und er möchte mir meine übrigen Teile abkaufen  )

Ich möchte mit einem Budget von ~550€ arbeiten.

Habe nun folgende Komponenten zusammengesucht

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream
Intel Core i5 4570 (Boxed)
ASRock H87 Pro4
Thermaltake Chaser A31 - Gehäuse

RAM, Netzteil und Festplatten übernehme ich aus dem alten PC.

Verbesserungsvorschläge oder ist das so empfehlenswert?


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2014)

Schaut gut aus, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein bisschen Budget-Bonus übrig um mehr in ein (klingt so seltsam, aber ich nenns mal so) "hochwertiges" Gehäuse zu stecken.  
Nun verbring ich schon über 'ne Woche mit der Suche, aber ich kann mich weder entscheiden noch find ich wirklich viele die meinen "Vorstellungen entsprechen" 

Ob ich hier genug Antworten bekomme, wenn ich hier mal frage oder lohnt sich da ein neuer Thread mehr? :/


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Mai 2014)

Was man als hochwertig empfindet, ist natürlich immer vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig, aber hier wären mal ein paar Vorschläge:

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallged
Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallged
Lian Li PC-7HB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Ich versuch mal bisschen grob zu beschreiben, was ich mir von einem Gehäuse erwarte, dass ich es möglichst bis zum Materialverfall (also lange ) weiternutzen kann.. Preisspanne ich gehe momentan von ~120€ aus  

Wichtig:
-Gutes Kabelmanagement, dass alles möglichst sauber wirkt.
-Ich weiß nicht wie man es nennt... diese gredrehten HDD-Fächer (Also dass die Kabel nicht überall um die Graka hängen sondern an der Seitenwand verlaufen - Stichwort Kabelmanagement)
-Platz für (um sicher zu gehen, zwecks zukunftsicherheit) min. 300mm Grakas
-Einbau von 3,5 sowie 2,5" HDDs
-Bitte WENN USB 3.0 Header, dann intern und nicht diese komischen passthrough Kabel 
-Guter Airflow

Optional:
-Sichtfenster (Für Lichtspielereien irgendwann. Ich mag diese Mini-Diskos )
-LED-Lüfter usw... (aber kein muss, kann man ja irgendwann nachrüsten  )
-Einprägsames Design mit diesem "Wow"-Faktor... einfach mal was Anderes halt. 

Die NZXT Gehäuse machen bisher eigentlich perfekt, was ich mag.. 
Da hab ich auch 2 Gehäuse ins Auge gefasst. Kann mich aber da noch nicht Recht entscheiden/durchringen. Ausserdem sind die schon echt hart teuer, und ich weiß nicht ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist. :/

NZXT H440 -> Eigentlich vom Kabelmanagement das sauberste was ich bisher finden konnte mit Sichtfenster usw. 
Dort weiß ich aber nicht so Recht.. 
Durch die Dämmung vorne hab ich die Befürchtung, dass die 3 Frontlüfter einfach nichts bringen weil sie fast ersticken.
Das Fehlen von Laufwerksschächten.. Ich benutze sie selten, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich eins brauchen werde um das Asrock H87 Pro 4 einzurichten oder ob das gut geht :/

NZXT Phantom 530 -> Kabelmanagement ist halt im direkten Vergleich nicht ganz so perfektioniert, aber trotzdem gut..ich glaube der Airflow macht da aber 'ne bessere Figur.


Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir da helfen, weil ich glaube das kennen auch Andere: Zu viel Auswahl lässt mich in den "da ist das blöd, und das ist dort blöd" - Modus verfallen. Und nach über einer Woche Reviews gucken usw. bin ich immernoch nicht an diesem "So, das nehm ich"-Punkt angelangt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Furlicker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir da helfen, weil ich glaube das kennen auch Andere: Zu viel Auswahl lässt mich in den "da ist das blöd, und das ist dort blöd" - Modus verfallen. Und nach über einer Woche Reviews gucken usw. bin ich immernoch nicht an diesem "So, das nehm ich"-Punkt angelangt.


 Dann können wir Dir wohl auch nicht helfen   von uns hat sicher niemand mehr als vielleicht eines der in Frage kommenden Gahäuse, und dazu könnte er dann nur sagen "bin zufrieden" - aber was vlt "besser" wäre, da wären sogar eher die Reviews hilfreich, weil die entsprechenden Online-Magazine ja idR auch mehr Vergleichsmöglichkeiten haben.

Aber an sich kann das Corsair Carbide 200R für 65€ schon alles, was Du gern hättest. Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Oder das Xigmatek Alfar Alfar sichtfenster in PC-Geh

Kabelmanagment ist bei beiden auch "gut", vor allem wenn Du eh ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabeln hast, gibt es nur wenig Gehäuse, wo es nicht so dolle ist. Und in Sachen Lüfter kann man ja immer noch selber was ändern, FALLS es einem nicht so gut passt.


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Naja mein Netzteil ist das Hamburg 530w ... Also nicht Modular.  Deshalb ist mir gutes verstecken der hässlichen Kabel ja so wichtig


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Also, zB beim Corsair siehst Du ja hier bei dem Innenansicht-Foto, dass man da die Netzteilkabel gleich durch zwei Öffnungen verschwinden lassen kann: Corsair Carbide Series 200R : Innere Charakteristika - Artikel Hartware.net  das Netzteil kommt "unten links" hin.

und das ist an sich bei so gut wie jedem Gehäuse ab ca 40-50€ so


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Bei Corsair hatte ich das Graphite 230T mit Sichtfenster im Blick. Das ist nicht ganz so schlicht (Je auffälliger umso besser )


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Aber ich hoffe halt, dass ich hier durch jemanden vllt auf ein Gehäuse stoße, dass so abgefahren aussieht, dass ich alles andere gleich stehen lasse


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2014)

Also, das Antec LanBoy Air ist von einem PCGH Mitglied getestet worden.
Das ist schon vom Konzept her recht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Das ist irgendwie so hässlich, dass es schon wieder mega interessant ist  Vor Allem in blau.
Aber keine Staubfilter und übermäßig viel Plastik hmm.. Eigentlich sehr schade  
Dass es so verflucht modular ist, stell ich mir als Bastler cool vor aber mir bringts momentan wenig. Dafür sind die Tragegriffe wieder geil 

Auf jeden Fall halt ich mir das als Option offen, weils einfach so mit der "Faust ins Gesicht - Anders" ist  Mal ein paar Reviews und fertige Builds ansehen.


----------



## Miro1989 (20. Mai 2014)

NZXT 410 midi tower oder geht auch größer aber extrem teuer


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn du ein wirklich extravagantes Gehäuse sucht, wäre vielleicht auch das Thermaltake Level 10 interessant. Der Preis ist allerdings genau so extravagant. 
Produktvergleich Thermaltake Level 10 GT LCS 2.0 mit Sichtfenster (VN10031W2N-B), Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition mit Sichtfenster (VN10006W2N), Thermaltake Level 10 GT Battle Edition mit Sichtfenster (VN10008W2N), Thermaltake Level 10 GT mit Si


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> NZXT 410 midi tower oder geht auch größer aber extrem teuer


 
Naja davon der große "Bruder" (NZXT 530) hab ich ja schon erwähnt gehört zusammen mit dem H440 zu meinen bisherigen Favoriten und liegt genau im Preismaximum.


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn du ein wirklich extravagantes Gehäuse sucht, wäre vielleicht auch das Thermaltake Level 10 interessant. Der Preis ist allerdings genau so extravagant.
> Produktvergleich Thermaltake Level 10 GT LCS 2.0 mit Sichtfenster (VN10031W2N-B), Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition mit Sichtfenster (VN10006W2N), Thermaltake Level 10 GT Battle Edition mit Sichtfenster (VN10008W2N), Thermaltake Level 10 GT mit Si


 
Ich find sowas optisch richtig gut, zumindest das Schwarz/Rote ... Aber wie du schon sagtest. Der Preis. Nope


----------



## EngelEngelchen (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Zalman Z11 Plus, der entspricht auch deinen Anforderungen. Sichtfenster hat es auch, sowie blaue LEDs. Gibt es wohl mittlerweile auch mit roten LEDs. Das Kabelmanagement ist klasse.


----------



## Furlicker (20. Mai 2014)

Den hatte ich eine zeitlang auch im Blick. Ich weiß grade nicht mehr was mich abgehalten hatte..


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Es gibt da ja noch den kleinen Bruder, das Level 10 GTS http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0072NYQ8K  das hab ich selber. Hat aber kein Seitenfenster.


----------



## Furlicker (21. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt da ja noch den kleinen Bruder, das Level 10 GTS Thermaltake Level 10 GTS Snow Edition Midi Tower weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  das hab ich selber. Hat aber kein Seitenfenster.


 
Wäre auch ganz cool, ist in schwarz aber irgendwie überall ausverkauft


----------



## Furlicker (23. Mai 2014)

Habe mich momentan irgendwie auf den Caseking.de  eingeschossen  
Nun ist das allerdings ein Big Tower und ich hab ein wenig Angst, dass ich bei meinem Hamburg 530W Probleme bei der Kabellänge während des Kabelmanagements bekomme :/ Oder passen standardmäßig alle Kabel zu jedem Gehäuse im Normalfall?


----------



## Furlicker (23. Mai 2014)

Insbesondere was den 24Pin Stromanschluss fürs MB und den 4+4 Pin für die CPU angeht. 

Beide 55cm lang.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2014)

Schwer zu sagen. Aber an sich isses ja so: das "big" ist vor allem wegen der EATX-Kompatibilität. EATX-Boards reichen - wenn du seitlich ins Gehäuse schaust, aber einfach nur weiter nach "rechts", also näher zu den Festplatten. Daher ist das Gehäuse "tiefer" als ein Midi-Tower. 

Aber die Entfernungen von "links unten", wo das Netzteil sitzt, bis zur Ecke "Rechts oben" eines normalen ATX-Mainboards sollten an sich wie bei einem Midi-Tower sein. Das Board MUSS ja bündig an der Gehäuserückseite anliegen, das heißt es ist horizontal gesehen nicht weiter weg vom Netzteil als bei einem Midi-Tower. Und von der Höhe her sieht es gemäß den sichtbaren Bohrungen auch so aus, als wäre die Boardunterkante nicht weiter weg als bei einem Midi-Tower. EATX-Boards sind ja nicht höher, sondern wie gesagt nur breiter - es ist also nicht so, dass ein ATX-Board später erst 10cm über dem Netzteil überhaupt anfangen wird. Auch für den 4+4Pin gilt das gleiche: die Maße von "unten" bis "oben" sind an sich die gleichen wie bei einem ATX-Tower.

WENN überhaupt, dann könnte es Probleme wegen der Stromkabel zu den Laufwerken geben, denn DIE sind wegen EATX dann wirklich 5-6cm weiter "rechts". Aber vlt. bietet der Tower ja EINEN Anschluss, der dann alle Laufwerke versorgt - so isses nämlich bei meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## Furlicker (6. Juni 2014)

So um das Thema jetzt mal abzuschließen mal der Report 

Habe den PC jetzt vor 2 Tagen zusammengebaut und heute mal die Vergleiche zwischen vorher/mitneuerGPU/neuesSystem gezogen.. und bin doch sehr beeindruckt. 

Erstmal hat allein die GPU zwar schon einen merklichen Performance-Schub gebracht in den meisten Spielen, war aber ernüchtert als es dann um meine momentan most-played-Titel geht..
Farcry3/BlackFlag/Borderlands2 usw..
Dort waren schon höhere Einstellungen möglich, aber die Perfomance schwankte stark.

Und jetzt hab ich die neue CPU mit drin und bin baff... Überall Max Settings mit Vsync auf stabilen 60 FPS. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der FX6100 bzw eine CPU allgemein eine so starke Perfomancebremse sein kann. 
Jetzt wo der I5 4570 die GTX 770 befeuert, kann ich spielen wie ich es sonst nur mit neidvollem Blick bei anderen beobachten konnte  

Also abschließend: Danke an alle die mir beim entscheiden geholfen haben bzw mir Vorschläge gemacht haben. Hat sich für mich eindeutig gelohnt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2014)

Cool - aber das mit der CPU war mir klar, denn der FX-6100 spielt eben in fast allen Games, da die von mehr als 4 Kernen keinen Vorteil haben, nur noch auf dem Niveau einer modernen 60-90€-CPU...


----------

